

Create a shared knowledge base out of your email easily - nirajr
http://blog.grexit.com/why-grexit

======
bayareaguy
At a few places I've worked I had reasonable success with a similar approach
by simply setting up some mail forwarding rules and MHonArc[1] to create
customized internal web-based mailing lists capturing topic-specific company
knowledge.

1- <http://www.mhonarc.org/>

~~~
nirajr
Great.

I think that with GrexIt, the value bring is:

\- you can add a discussion to grexit with a button press.

\- we replicate the discussion before it was added to grexit accurately in
grexit along with all attachments

\- we track follow-up emails on a discussion added to grexit automatically.

\- inside grexit you can organize the content using shared label which are
like email.

\- Google apps users can just use their Google accounts to access grexit

\- we are coming out with group based access controls soon which will let you
control who sees what.

